

Security expert: All Occupiers’ phones were logged - boltb
http://www.salon.com/2013/06/06/security_expert_all_occupiers_phones_were_logged/

======
lifeguard
This is amusing because occupy uses open processes (no secrets). These scare
tactics should be used against the black bloc, but they grok security culture.
So this is just babble from yet another security speculator.

